# Sewing tag over heated label



## poldawidek (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello there guys. I am really into the Hanes Beefy T's since I'm looking for a high quality t-shirt that would be proudly worn by anybody in the hip hop culture. Everything was great until I found out their tagless and I was thinking if it is a good idea to:
sew a woven label over the heat pressed label Hanes Beefy Ts have?


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

That would work. Just remember the threads will show on the back.


----------



## poldawidek (Dec 11, 2012)

I really appreciate your reply. I'm not sure what you mean by the threads on the back. Is there a website I can see how exactly the tags on the Beefy T look? My second option is the Gildan 2000 Ultra Cotton which I think has removable tags. I am just not sure if it's worth figuring out a way to tag Hanes or just go with Gildan.


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

poldawidek said:


> I really appreciate your reply. I'm not sure what you mean by the threads on the back. Is there a website I can see how exactly the tags on the Beefy T look? My second option is the Gildan 2000 Ultra Cotton which I think has removable tags. I am just not sure if it's worth figuring out a way to tag Hanes or just go with Gildan.


If you sew on a label the thread will stitch through the shirt and it will show on the outside back of the shirt. I would just order a sample and try it. I don't know where you can view it online. If you go with a gildan the tags are sewn in, so they will need to be cut out if you are usung your own label.
Hope this helps.


----------



## poldawidek (Dec 11, 2012)

Ofcourse it helps, thanks. Do you know a website where I can buy samples of both Gildan 2000 and Hanes Beefy? Just one of each...


----------



## DOUGIE T (Jul 26, 2012)

Anvil also do tear away t 's . You could always get the label screen sprinted .


----------



## Narf (Nov 21, 2012)

DOUGIE T said:


> Anvil also do tear away t 's . You could always get the label screen sprinted .


Not in the heavyweight 979; last I know, those have woven tags, and if you're going to go that route, then you may as well go with the Gildan 2000, which usually costs less. Another option is Delta 65000 (Magnum Weight) - those have tear away tags. Do note that all three of those are carded open end cotton, so they definitely don't feel as smooth or soft as the Beefy-T.

As I posted in this thread, consider looking into the Keya MC205; there aren't many choices in the heavyweight class that are ringspun.


----------

